# Adding fiber to cat's diet



## elber (Nov 6, 2015)

A couple months ago I joined CF because my cat Auglaize was going #2 outside the litter box. I finally figured out the true source of the problem: Auggie wasn't getting enough fiber. I bought a pre-grown container of cat grass and she ate a bunch of it, then pooped in her box for three days straight. The problem now is she doesn't eat a whole lot of it every day, so she still occasionally goes outside the box if she hasn't had enough. I do try to feed her some clippings, but I don't want to force-feed her, and I don't know exactly how much she needs.

I feel like there's a better way to incorporate fiber into her every day diet, like feeding her a fiber-rich cat food or giving her a supplement. Does anyone have suggestions for something I could give her daily, or a type of food that may work with her? Auglaize is on a dry-food diet at this time.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

all kinds things you can try. pureed pumpkin (no spices or anything), squash, miralax (soluble fiber, etc...

just enter fiber in the search box and you'll find tons of advice.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

elber, do you mean that Auglaize was constipated? I have a chronically constipated one, and when she gets a little bout of constipation, she starts in her box and then finishes elsewhere. 

I don't remember if you already posted elsewhere about her diet, but dry food will make the problem worse, since it has little moisture - especially if she's not a big water drinker. 

In addition to maggie's ideas, if you can switch her to wet food, or at least incorporate some into her diet, that will help, as will getting her to drink more water. 

My cat wouldn't touch pumpkin (though many cats like it), but she has been getting Miralax every day for a few years now, and it has really helped her, so I second the Miralax! 

The vet also recommended Propulsid, but that's not specifically for constipation. It's to help sluggish GI tracts. 

I'm not familiar with dry foods that might be high in fiber, but there are some wet foods that include pumpkin - the Petco brand (Soulistic?) has several formulae, like chicken & pumpkin, or tuna & pumpkin.

Hope you find something that works!


----------



## elber (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes, it does seem like she's constipated. She doesn't strain in her litter box, but she does let out a long, whining meow to let us know something's wrong. (We usually find a pile on the carpet about 15 minutes later.)

I have heard that human fiber supplements like Miralax are helpful because there is no taste and texture. She's iffy about pumpkin (some days she loves it, others she's not interested), but I like to give her Fancy Feast broths. How much Miralax do you give her? Auglaize is only six pounds, but fully grown. 

I also wonder if a cat's physical activity level helps with their bowel movements. It seems like Auglaize has fewer accidents on the days that we play with her a ton. But some days, it seems like all she wants to do is chill. I should probably try to find a balance between encouraging playtime and letting her relax if that's what she wants.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Celia' s about 6.5 lbs, though she was chunky when this started. The vet recommended that I start with 1/8 tsp. of Miralax. That worked well for a while, but as she's gotten older, I've increased the dosage. Normally, I give her 1/4 tsp. or a little more, but since she's having a bout of constipation right now, I've upped it to almost 1/2 tsp. You can adjust the dose to see what works. 

I think you're absolutely right about physical activity. Celia's now 15.5 and not always interested in playing, but she does need a couple of good crazy runs around the house the day. Sometimes, these happen because she has pooped, but I've also noticed that she often likes to play a bit right before dinner. Then she'll eat a little bit, run off and poop somewhere, do her crazy run and come back to eat more. :roll:


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

My 8 lb 17-year-old gets 1/4 teaspoon of Miralax in her evening meal for her IBS (constipation). She's been on the Miralax for 3+ years. She's on a raw diet and she tends to pass tiny, dry, stink-free poops.

IMO a cat doesn't need a lot of literal fiber in their diet. Cats don't graze on grasses like dogs do; not even when they have upset tummies. They DO get their own version of "insoluble fiber" from the fur/feathers of their prey, so to simulate this in the domestic cat, we use things like canned pumpkin :}

I have also heard that many cat owners swear by something called slippery elm bark.

Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - Holistic Treatments

I haven't used it myself, as the Miralax works well for my old girl.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Personally, I'd add a 1/4 tsp of Miralax to her wet food every day.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

angel is @10.5 - 11 lbs. i can't even remember why i started giving her miralax and pumpkin a few years ago but she's been getting them for that long with good results. (i assume she mighta been a bit constipated at one point. i don't think i woulda started this stuff if there wasn't a reason)

amounts have varied over the years, but right now she gets @1/2 tsp miralax per day (split up into 1/8 tsp for each of her 4 meals). she also gets @ 3/4 tsp total of baby food winter squash (she likes it better than the pumpkin) split evenly into her meals throughout the day. she gets lots of water with her wet food so that it's basically like soupy stew. she has needed this extra water because of her CKD/CRF.

not that this applies to you, elber, but angel does get some of that slippery elm bark now, too, that Lakotawolf mentioned. i use it to help soothe her stomach ulcers actually in between the meals that i give her pepcid to combat the acid from them. she's been getting 10 mg of pepcid everyday for a long time, but lately it unfortunately wasn't enough to keep the acid and ulcers in check and she was throwing up more and more. that's why i added the slippery elm bark in between the meals that have most of her other supplements and medications. it does apparently add a little more fiber, but i only give her maybe 1/8 or 1/4 tsp per day of it so it hasn't changed her stool too much. i DO test out how hard or soft her poop is each day though and adjust the amount of miralax depending. it's just a constant vigil i keep over her poop. i worry about constipation in my kitties all the time since i did have one who had horrible problems with it before i adopted her. but diligence in adjusting miralax and pumpkin and water for her to get her off that gross lactulose and preventing any more enemas paid off in the end. a well-shaped, soft-as-a-ripe banana daily poop is a wonderful thing!


----------

